# Disabled in Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Security forces guarding the presidential palace in Heliopolis assaulted physically-challenged protesters when they tried to reach the gates to demand a meeting with President Mohamed Morsy.

Protester Samir al-Fiqqy said a police major general assaulted him and pushed him out of his wheelchair when he tried to cross the road toward the palace.

Presidential Adviser for Legal Affairs Mohamed Fouad Gadallah appeared at the gate to apologize to protesters following the incident and promised they would have the opportunity to meet Morsy.

Security forces also prevented some physically-challenged protesters from approaching the gates on Wednesday. They are demonstrating to demand that a law allocating jobs and houses to the disabled and protecting their rights be implemented.

Twenty-five of the activists spent Wednesday night in the park opposite the palace, refusing to break up their sit-in before meeting the president.


----------

